# depth perception



## TimmG (Jun 10, 2012)

Do hedgehogs have it. For example if your hedgie is crawling under the blankets and gets to the edge of your mattress will it know that there is no more place to walk? Or will it keep digging and fall?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope! It may have to do with them having poor eyesight. They will fall right off the edge of the bed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

they have *some* depth perception but its very poor, 
they will sometimes walk off edges that is why cages have to have lofts with walls so they dont fall and hurt themselves.


----------



## TimmG (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, I just noticed that the question wasn't posed on here. So I thought I'd ask. And also I didn't want to leave my hedgie on the bed and not pay attention.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie seems to have an awareness that she is 'on the edge' of something. I can see it in her body language. She clearly becomes more tentative. But that does not stop her from walking right off the edge. I'm always right there for her, so she really has no idea how often she gets saved. Ha.


----------

